# Internet at Carriage Ridge



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 4, 2006)

We are going to Carriage Ridge July 28th.

Does anywone know if the internet status?

I will live with dialup if local calls are free but obviously prefer DSL highspeed.

Dan


----------



## moonstone (Jul 4, 2006)

Dan - I checked with my DD (Katie) who works at the Ridge Club desk & she says the internet is high speed. The rates are $5.00 for the first 30 mins. then .16 /min for each min after.
Have a great vacation!
~Diane


----------



## toofine46 (Jul 14, 2006)

MoeDan2727 said:
			
		

> We are going to Carriage Ridge July 28th.
> 
> Does anywone know if the internet status?
> 
> ...


Local calls are free.  I lived with dial up for a week.  Just replace the phone line with you hook up and dial out to you supplier.   I have istar and they have a local number in Barrie.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 15, 2006)

Perfect.  That's the info I wanted.

I am on AOL and will add the number right now.

Thanks a million.

Dan


----------

